# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Réquisitoire contre la nationalisation d'internet

## Grand_Maître_B

Chers canes, chers canards,
 Mesdames et Messieurs les soi-disant jurés,
 Cher Jacques Myard,
 Vous êtes allé trop loin, beaucoup trop loin. Déjà, vous vous sentez obligé d'afficher, par l'usage d'un patronyme explicitement bling bling, que la droite aime les riches. Ce n'était pas la peine, on avait tous compris. Ensuite, vous êtes député UMP et maire de Maisons-Laffitte, vous ne trouvez pas que c'est un peu cavalier ? D'ailleurs, ne dit-on pas qu'à cause de ce cumul de mandats, à Maisons-Laffitte, même les hippo grognent ? Si.
 Et surtout, surtout, vous avez lancé au micro de radio courtoisie, la radio qui ne montre pas son zizi, qu'il fallait nationaliser internet et qu'après tout, les chinois l'ont bien fait.
 Alors je sais, vous vous êtes expliqué comme quoi, ce que vous vouliez dire c'est qu'Internet fonctionne par l'attribution de DNS gérés par l'ICANN, société américaine qui serait une émanation du gouvernement de l'oncle Sam qui contrôlerait tout le réseau et que le "logiciel du principal système" est truffé d'erreurs faisant la joie des hackers et que donc, la solution serait que la France maîtrise ses propres DNS.
 Passons sur la théorie du complot des USA, dont l'éclatante santé économique aujourd'hui prouve qu'effectivement, ce pays maîtrise parfaitement l'intelligence économique au niveau international. Glissons également avec l'élégance du flamant rose sur l'idée que la France devrait se couper du reste du monde en maîtrisant ses propres DNS, c'est peut être possible, je ne le sais pas, et vous non plus d'ailleurs. Mais appuyer ses idées par une référence à la Chine ? La Chine ? Vraiment ? _Vraiment_ ? Surtout quand on vient d'un courant politique qui a voté la loi Hadopi ? Non bravo, c'est vraiment judicieux.
 Enfin, utiliser le concept de "nationalisation" témoigne d'une méconnaissance des mécanismes juridiques que regroupe ce terme qui confond l'entendement, surtout venant d'un député.
 Alors, cher Jacques, apprenez qu'une nationalisation n'est qu'un des 3 moyens, pour l'Etat français ou ses collectivités locales, de créer une entreprise publique.
  Il existe en effet trois manières de créer une entreprise publique :la création "ex nihilo", la personnalisation d'un service public exploité en régie et la nationalisation. 



  1° Création ex nihilo
 L'Etat décide de créer une nouvelle entreprise publique pour satisfaire un besoin d'intérêt général auquel l'initiative privée ne répond pas. Cela a été le cas, par exemple, de la création de l'Institut de développement industriel ou de la Compagnie nationale du Rhône (Loi du 27 mai 1921).



 2° Personnalisation d'un service public exploité en régie. 
 Les créations d'entreprise publique par personnalisation d'un service existant ont été nombreuses: SEITA, la Poste et France Telecom...



 3° Nationalisation.
 La nationalisation peut être conventionnelle et consiste alors en un accord entre les propriétaires d'une entreprise privée française et l'État, en vertu duquel l'État acquiert la propriété ou le contrôle de l'entreprise .
  La nationalisation peut également être autoritaire. L'Etat contrôle de force une entreprise française par un acte de souveraineté, le plus souvent une loi. Celle du 13 février 1982 de tonton Mitterrand est un bon exemple, touchant Thomson, Rhône-Poulenc, Usinor, Paribas, CIC, Crédit du Nord etc...
 Du coup, "nationaliser" internet implique d'un point de vue juridique qu'internet soit géré par une entreprise privée française, et reviendrait à soit s'accorder avec cette société française sur un contrôle de l'Etat, soit à lui imposer ce contrôle par la loi.
 Or, d'après vous, Internet est aux mains d'une société américaine, l'ICANN, ce qui la rend, de facto, impossible à nationaliser.
 Pour toutes ces raisons, je me vois contraint de requérir la peine maximale: faire un lip dub de l'UMP en mandarin. On a beau dire que le ridicule ne tue pas, je pense cependant que vous n'y survivrez pas.







Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Sinequanone

Beau démontage en règle  ::): )

----------


## Big-or-no

C'est moi ou plus ça va plus ca monte en puissance les déclarations de certains personnages politiques ? 
Quelqu'un connait un pays où il fait bon vivre en "liberté" ?

PS c'est juste un petit coup de gu*ule, faites pas attention à moi. ::P: h34r:

----------


## Enigma

Ouch ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Si on nationalise certain députés, ça peut les empécher de dire des bétises ?

----------


## Lennyroquai

Le seul moyen d'arreter cette compétition serait de mettre en place des radars à conneries, avec un permis à points et des amendes.
Ca se calmerait vite, y'aurais quelques exces de conneries de temps en temps mais rien de bien grave comparé à ce qu'on entends en ce moment.

Par contre, le jour où on remets les clés des DNS Francais à un organisme public francais, je demande à rentrer dans les ordres monacales facon Rambo !

----------


## gros_bidule

Ce ne serait pas un si gros délire ce radar à conneries : un mec dans une boite, s'il est incompétent, on le vire, non ? S'il commet en plus de grosses bourdes, on l'éjecte sans la moindre indemnité, non ?
Un politique, il ment, il s'auto-proclame "élite" mais ne maîtrise visiblement pas ses sujets, il fait des bourdes, et pourtant on le paie comme c'est pas permis, et dans certains cas, on le paie à vie. Moi je demande un retour à l'antiquité avec le principe tout simple du "_t'es au pouvoir, ok, mais en cas d'erreur c'est TOI qui paie_". Ca en calmerait certains.
:vomi:

----------


## O^o

Merci pour Pierrot.

Il nous manque à un point, c'est peu de le dire. Comme un certain Michel aussi tiens.

----------


## Gwenn

> Un politique, il ment, il s'auto-proclame "élite" mais ne maîtrise visiblement pas ses sujets, il fait des bourdes, et pourtant on le paie comme c'est pas permis, et dans certains cas, on le paie à vie. Moi je demande un retour à l'antiquité avec le principe tout simple du "_t'es au pouvoir, ok, mais en cas d'erreur c'est TOI qui paie_". Ca en calmerait certains.
> :vomi:


Pourquoi aller si loin ?
Un petit retour sous la révolution suffirait  ::):

----------


## KaMy

Décidément les articles de GMB sont toujours aussi bons et généralement j'en comprends que la moitié mais la j'ai tout compris  ::lol:: 

Merci pour ces petits articles  ::):

----------


## bigoud1

Ils sont toujours aussi doués "nos représentants" quand ils parlent des "nouvelles" technologies...  ::rolleyes:: 
Par contre il est pas hors sujet le gars... en plein débat de l'identité nationales... pil poil !  :;):

----------


## ERISS

L'UMP, c'est la 1ère fois qu'un parti bât le Parti Communiste au jeu de celui qui dira le plus de conneries.

----------


## Nasma

Ce qui serais plus rigolo sa serais  de savoir ce que les auditeurs de cette belle radio ont pensé de cette intervention.

Car on se doute que ce monsieur faisais plus dans la démagogie que dans le discours technique.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Je sais pas si rigolo serait le mot...
Dans la mesure où, a peu pres, 70% de la population est composé d'êtres humains décerebrés, croyant que la télévision est la seule source d'informations fiables, vérifiées, et à qui on peut faire confiance... ca serait plutot triste...
Faut pas oublier que, pour les artistes, pour la masse, les méchants c'est nous (de Canard PC, à PCInpact, en passant par la Quadrature et le blog d'Eolas)

"OUI messieurs les députés, OUI, Me Michu, taper verge dans google, et vous verrez que le sexe envahi Internet"
-Me Michu / Députés basiques : *tapote* "roh mon dieu Gérard vient voir, des sexes pleins l'écran, le ministre à raison, foutez tous ces cons en tôle, salopris d'informaticiens"
(Vous trouvez que j'exagère, faites hotliner 1 mois dans n'importe quelle boite, même d'informatique... vous croiserez forcement une Me Michu... un député moins, ou alors je sais pas où vous bossez)

Problèmes avec votre voiture : vous demandez à un garagiste, un concessionnaire...
Questions sur les vins : vous demandez à un oenologue
Interrogations sur le chemin à prendre, vous demandez à quelqu'un du coin
Quand est-ce que bordel, on demande à un ministre / député / assimilés ???

 ::|:  (dépité ce soir de tant de conneries)

----------


## --Lourd--

> Faut pas oublier que, pour les artistes, pour la masse, les méchants c'est nous (de Canard PC, à PCInpact, en passant par la Quadrature et le blog d'Eolas)


Mouai, faudrait voir à pas tout foutre dans le même panier sous prétexte que ça va à contre courant, je lis cpc mais j'emmerde profond eolas.

----------


## atavus

Moi, je l'aime bien Eolas. Ceci dit, c'est relativement vrai ce que dit Lennyroquai: les gens ne cherchent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez.
Faisons dans la démagogie, çà marche bien.

----------


## FreeliteSC

Ah mais le brave monsieur doit confondre avec le minitel, qu'était nationalisé...
Bon, qui c'est qui lui annonce la nouvelle du décès de ce truc?

----------


## M0zArT

Une question me taraude cher Maître, sur quelle "genre" de référence à la Chine s'appuie notre cher Jacques Myard ? S'agit-il d'une nationalisation d'internet de la part de la Chine au sein de leur pays (contrôle du trafic et des requêtes entrantes/sortantes via l'utilisation de serveurs DNS basés en Chine) ? Si oui, pourquoi est-ce possible en Chine et non en France (tout en connaissant le régime politique qui sévit la-bas) ? En espérant avoir été clair, je vous remercie d'avance de vos éclaircissements éclairés.

----------


## Messer44

Les politiques sont opérés de la honte.
Prendre la Chine comme une référence, ca en dit long sur le climat de liberté qui regne.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> flamand rose


Lol, c'est quoi un flamand rose ? Un belge homosexuel ?

Sinon j'ai bien aimé aussi l'article de "bluetouff" sur le même sujet : http://bluetouff.com/2009/12/18/jacq...iser-internet/

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah ben ça, Dieu seul le sait. Il a dit qu'il fallait nationaliser internet, après tout, les chinois l'ont fait. Vu le peu de considération qu'il porte manifestement à l'utilisation d'un vocabulaire précis (le terme "nationalisation", d'où la news), difficile de préciser ce qu'il voulait dire. 

Alors, voilà mon interprétation: je pense qu'il veut dire que l'internet chinois ne dépend pas de l'ICANN et qu'il faudrait suivre cette voie.

----------


## gripoil

Ce qui est délirant aussi c'est que depuis les JO et bien avant, on entend souvent des trucs genre "On est pas en chine ici".

Y'en a pas mal des politiciens qui nous l'ont sagement balancé en expliquant bien qu'ici on est pas dans une dictature de jaunes communistes a petits zizis qui exportent du poison fabriqué par des enfants dans des rizières alimentés par des cadavres de soldats américains tués au vietnam pendant pearl harbor. (J'suis fier de mon amalgame sur les asiatiques  ::ninja:: )

----------


## carpenter

Voici un petit travail d'anticipation de Jacques :
http://www.adriencarpentier.com/images/myard.html

----------


## Yank31

...ish you a merry christmas, We wish you a merry christmas!!

Oui, donc. Effectivement (à lire avec l'accent québécois si vous savez -tournure belge) comme le fait remarquer avec une subtilité qui l'honore un canard fan des Pierres qui roulent, on est pas bien avancés !

J'aimerai bien qu'on, qui est un con, m'explique à quoi ça sert, un DNS. Une vision globale du système, si possible.

Parceque de ce que j'en comprends jusqu'à présent, les DNS sont effectivement attribués par énormes paquets par l'ICANN à des organismes régionaux (situé en Hollande pour l'europe, le nom de l'organisme m'échappe), qui ensuite les relaient, dans des proportions réduites, aux opérateurs nationaux qui en font la demande. Opérateurs qui _in fine_ attribuent les adresses IP à leurs abonnés.

Alors déjà une chose qui m'échappe dans ce que je viens de résumer, c'est le dérapage du DNS vers l'IP. Quid du lien ?

Deuxièmement, quel est le pouvoir réel de l'ICANN dans cette affaire, puisque si j'ai bien suivi elle se borne à distribuer des DNS...

Qu'une âme charitable veuille bien dresser un panorama compréhensible de la situation, vaer so snill.

Edit : Gripoil, tu peux effectivement être fier  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tes questions sont intéressantes Yank31, ceci dit elles n'ont pas de rapport avec ma news qui visait l'emploi erroné par un député d'un terme juridique et une allusion assez scandaleuse à la chine. Il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de comprendre l'aspect technique des DNS pour être révolté par les propos de Myard. Mais bon, si une bonne âme canardesque veut répondre, ça peut être intéressant de savoir si Myard dit, _en plus_, des bêtises techniques.

----------


## Neo_13

> Glissons également avec l'élégance du flamand rose sur l'idée que la France devrait se couper du reste du monde en maîtrisant ses propres DNS, c'est peut être possible, je ne le sais pas, et vous non plus d'ailleurs.


Alors :
- Que la France ait ses propres DNS est tout à fait possible, j'ai bien mes propres dns... (Voir Topic ailleurs)
- Que la France ait ses propres ROOT-servers, c'est également tout à fait possible. Mais vu qu'on utilise les dns qu'on veut, ça servira à rien, comme toutes les initiatives visant à niquer les root US. Flop, stout, tout le monde garde les root US, déjà parce qu'ils fonctionnent ! Et une initiative dont j'ai oublié le nom dumpe les root mais n'efface pas les domaines que le DoD fait pudiquement disparaitre.
- Que la France bloque les requêtes DNS en plus du point d'avant : c'est possible et inefficace : D'abord, ça fait une vraie charge CPU, ensuite, on chiffrera et obfuscera les requêtes, celles ci ayant des tailles inexistantes comparées au P2P que votre loi débile va nous faire chiffrer quand même. Ce faisant, on pourrait donc avoir des DNS miroirs des ROOT-servers d'avant, qui se synchroniseraient via un canal chiffré. Et du coup, les DNS domestiques (comme les miens) seraient à jour quand même.
- Quand bien même on le ferait, les DNS ne font qu'une conversion d'URL en IP. Donc on ne changerait RIEN à la nature du réseau. Sauf à le déconnecter physiquement d'internet. Avec tout ce que ça implique. Sans compter que ça ne fonctionne quand même pas, puisqu'une simple liaison téléphonique analogique chiffrée contourne ça (back to BBS, mais avec un satellite dans le sens descendant... Et puis je peux envisager pleins d'autres méthodes de contournement). Sans compter non plus les colossaux impacts financiers.

Sur le fond maintenant : Ca pue effectivement du cul que A (le maitre d'internet pour les DNS) soit maitrisé par le DoD via l'IANA et l'ICANN. Le débat sur le transfert de responsabilité de l'IANA et l'ICANN à l'ONU est récurrent.

Des solutions ? Pleins. Mais c'est chaque fois beaucoup d'€ et de compétences requises. Mais on pourrait faire pleins de trucs intéressants. Sans passer par la nationalisation d'internet.

Par exemple ? Un root servers géré par l'AFA, financé par le ministère de l'industrie, qui dumpe les root classiques en omettant d'effacer les domaines qui répondent toujours (méthode classique de censure par le DoD).

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ou-là, ça a l'air bien compliqué tout ça  ::O: 

Au fait, comment procèdent-ils  en Chine pour censurer le net ?

----------


## Neo_13

> J'aimerai bien qu'on, qui est un con, m'explique à quoi ça sert, un DNS. Une vision globale du système, si possible.


Je tape "www.google.fr"
Le pc interroge le dns root pour savoir où est le www.google.fr qui répond le TLD .fr est l'ip x.x.x.x, demande lui il saura mieux que moi
Le pc interroge le DNS du .fr (x.x.x.x) qui repond y.y.y.y
Le pc interroge le dns de google.fr pour savoir où est le www qui répond z.z.z.z

Après tu rajoute des caches partout pour accélérer ce cirque, et tas le système DNS. C'est juste une traduction d'URL en IP.



> Alors déjà une chose qui m'échappe dans ce que je viens de résumer, c'est le dérapage du DNS vers l'IP. Quid du lien ?


Les IP, contrairement aux DNS, sont des ressources limitées. Une IP peut avoir plusieurs DNS, et plusieurs URL. Et d'ailleurs peut être DNS pour une palanquée de d'URL et être hébergeur pour une palanquée de sites sans forcément qu'il y ait recoupement entre les 2. Et inversement, un DNS peut avoir pleins d'IP.



> Deuxièmement, quel est le pouvoir réel de l'ICANN dans cette affaire, puisque si j'ai bien suivi elle se borne à distribuer des DNS...


Même pas, elle gère les root servers. Les DNS sont attribués par les registrars.

Mais quand tu cherches www.google.fr, au lieu de te répondre "demande au .fr à telle adresse, il saura mieux que moi", il peuvent répondre "Je connais bien, ça n'existe pas". Et paf, google.fr est dans le noir. Oui, si tu connais l'IP, tu y accèdes toujours. Mais vu que personne ne la connais...

Du coup quand le DoD veut faire taire un opposant irakien, c'est très rapide.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h03 ----------




> Ou-là, ça a l'air bien compliqué tout ça 
> 
> Au fait, comment procèdent-ils  en Chine pour censurer le net ?


Ils purgent leurs DNS des sites qui les gênent.

Les USA font pareil. Sauf que les chinois le font que pour la chine (via les fichiers de zone de bind, c'est très facile à paramètrer). Ou alors via le parefeu qui te bloque certaines IP. Sauf que aux peuvent avoir des montagnes de serveurs, vu que le réseau PHYSIQUE est d'état, on est obligé de passer par leur réseau. Nous, le réseau physique n'est pas d'état, ne l'a jamais été en totalité et ne l'est plus du tout depuis que Jospin a vendu le réseau à FT.

----------


## Lennyroquai

_(Neo_13, si je dis une bourde, flagelle moi, tu as l'air très bien connaitre le sujet)_

Pour contribuer à l'explication de Neo_13, j'ajoute certaines choses :

l'ICANN est effectivement tout en haut de la pyramide d'Internet, PAR CONTRE, l'ICANN prend des décisions, c'est ensuite d'autres organismes qui gère ces décisions (pas seulement lié au DNS ! il y aussi les plages IP mondiales, les ports, les protocoles, les AS, et tout et tout)

Les autres organismes sont l'IANA (ancien grand responsable d'internet, mangé par l'ICANN), l'IETF etc...
Ces jolis organismes, peuvent ensuite passer la main à encore du monde en dessous, aux organismes "territoriaux" (Comme ici pour les noms de domaines ) : (cf la jolie carte)



Comme disait Neo_13, changer la hiérarchie est largement faisable... mais faut être réaliste en bien des points, déja aux niveaux des frais nécessaires, humains, organisationnels, matériels, ce serait du boulot...

Et de même, si la France obtenait la souveraineté sur son réseau (avoir les DNS uniquement, ne servirait pas à grand chose... a moins de controler les DNS des FAI, les requetes sortantes vers les DNS internationnaux, etc...)
Donc, si la France obtenait la souveraineté sur son réseau, pourquoi pas l'Allemagne, pourquoi pas l'Italie, pourquoi pas la Corse ?!? au point de déclencher un merdier d'envergure biblique !!!

Enfin, gérer ce genre de choses, demanderait des mecs "velus", des vrais, et comme je disais dans un poste précedent... filez cela à un organisme Francais pure souche, c'est se vider un chargeur de gatling dans la cuisse.

----------


## Neo_13

> Enfin, gérer ce genre de choses, demanderait des mecs "velus", des vrais, et comme je disais dans un poste précedent... filez cela à un organisme Francais pure souche, c'est se vider un chargeur de gatling dans la cuisse.


Le reste OK, mais ça non...

Il y a en France des gens ultra velus. Juste ils ont un coût, et demandent à pouvoir bosser. Ce qui manque, c'est pas les experts, c'est qu'on les laisse bosser et qu'on les finance.

----------


## picha67

C'est fatiguant à force, de les (les politiques) entendre dire autant de conneries.
Entre scandalisé et atterré, mon coeur balance..

----------


## Ithilsul

> Mais quand tu cherches www.google.fr, au lieu de te répondre "demande au .fr à telle adresse, il saura mieux que moi", il peuvent répondre "Je connais bien, ça n'existe pas". Et paf, google.fr est dans le noir. Oui, si tu connais l'IP, tu y accèdes toujours. Mais vu que personne ne la connais...


Et y a-t-il une espèce de "contre-pouvoir" des DNS qui permet à ces sites d'exister toujours DNS-ement parlant ? Ou est-ce qu'on est totalement tributaires du niveau US ?

En tout cas, merci pour tes explications Neo, c'est déjà un peu plus clair  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h57 ----------




> C'est fatiguant à force, de les (les politiques) entendre dire autant de conneries.
> Entre scandalisé et atterré, mon coeur balance..


Solution éventuelle : petit message à envoyer au député en question, d'autant plus si c'est celui de ta circonscription  ::): 

En l'occurrence : jmyard(à)assemblee-nationale.fr

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Le reste OK, mais ça non...
> 
> Il y a en France des gens ultra velus. Juste ils ont un coût, et demandent à pouvoir bosser. Ce qui manque, c'est pas les experts, c'est qu'on les laisse bosser et qu'on les finance.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, heuresement d'ailleurs,
De même, j'ai deja vu des pures tueurs au sein de services publics...

Mais, je suis pas convaincu que ces gens, au combien compétent, serais mis à ces postes...
Je pense plutôt qu'un grand naze de DSI serait mis là par l'entremise de ces contacts, et ferait n'importe quoi...

J'ai l'exemple d'une connaissance qui est bien placé à un Conseil général.
Über Infrastructures, grosse zone, et des fonctionnalités à tire-la-rigot.
Le DSI à changé, et un "blaireau" Pro-Microsoft a été mis à la place, résultat "Vous me virez toutes les merdes Nux, et vous me foutez du microsoft"
Je passe les détails pour passer de 2 serveurs mails moyennement chargé à 16 Exchanges sur-Firewall-isés j'en passe et des meilleurs.
C'est un exemple parmis des millieurs d'autres, bien sur.

Après, il est vrai que je peux me tromper.
Par contre, heureusement qu'en France aussi on a des monstres en informatiques (j'espere un jour en faire partie  ::'(:  jeune que je suis)

----------


## Neo_13

> Et y a-t-il une espèce de "contre-pouvoir" des DNS qui permet à ces sites d'exister toujours DNS-ement parlant ? Ou est-ce qu'on est totalement tributaires du niveau US ?


Alors :
- oui il en existe
- non personne ou presque ne les utilise puisque internet suppose pour beaucoup les DNS de l'ICANN.
- si tu les utilises, ça fait de toi un putain de terroriste pédophile, comme quand tu chiffres tes mails ou que tu te connectes à ton webmail par https.

----------


## Yank31

Merci bien Neo_13

Mais je n'ai pas bien compris.

1°) L'ICANN gère les root servers. Ok. C'est quoi un root server ?
Est-ce comparable au DNS root que tu évoques dans ton exemple de google ?

2°) C'est quoi un TLD ?

3°) Pourquoi le pc interroge-t-il le DNS de google pour savoir où se trouve le "www" ?!!

4°) Si j'ai bien suivi, TOUTES les requêtes mondiales vont d'abord chez les root servers de l'ICANN, et ce sont ces root servers qui les renvoient vers d'autres serveurs en .fr ou autre ?

Sauf pour la chine, qui a ses propres root servers ? (ou alors non, la requête d'un chinois part d'abord vers l'ICANN, mais lorsqu'elle est renvoyée vers la chine, elle est alors filtrée par "les DNS" chinois ? -ou les DNS roots chinois... c'est quoi le nom qui va bien ?)

J'espère que cette digression ne porte pas préjudice à la volonté primitive du Maître, je suis pour ma part bien content d'en apprendre plus. En outre, je trouve que ça permet au contraire de comprendre comment pourrait se traduire une telle volonté de "nationalisation" de l'Internet...

----------


## olih

> Merci bien Neo_13
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas bien compris.
> 
> 1°) L'ICANN gère les root servers. Ok. C'est quoi un root server ?
> Est-ce comparable au DNS root que tu évoques dans ton exemple de google ?
> 
> 2°) C'est quoi un TLD ?
> 
> ...


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C3...oms_de_domaine cf le paragraphe "Un système distribué"

2) TLD = top-level domain = Domaine de premier niveau. Ce sont eux qui gèrent les domaines fr/com/org/etc.

3) Parce que www est ici un sous domaine de google.
Une adresse web se traduit dans le sens inverse de son écriture (ex: www.google.fr) : On lit d'abord fr puis google puis www. 

4) Non car les DNS des FAI par exemple ont des caches dans lesquelles ils ont en mémoire une bonne partie des traductions IP<->adresse

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui ça me va ces explications, d'abord parce que j'apprends moi aussi et ensuite parce que, si je comprends bien, Myard dit aussi des bêtises techniques. La France aura bcp de mal à maîtriser ses propres DNS et quand bien même, ça ne serait pas très utile. J'ai bon ?

----------


## Neo_13

Uniquement pour le dire avec d'autres mots qu'au dessus :



> 1°) L'ICANN gère les root servers. Ok. C'est quoi un root server ?
> Est-ce comparable au DNS root que tu évoques dans ton exemple de google ?


Oui.

Une URL se finit toujours par un . Et chaque . délimite le rôle d'un serveur. Par convention, "www.google.fr." s'écrit "www.google.fr" parce que le dernier y est toujours. Et justement le dernier, c'est le root server. Appelé par une lettre, ces 13 mégaclusters répartis sont la "racine" des DNS. Et A est le maitre, les autres recopie A. Et A, c'est l'ICANN.




> 2°) C'est quoi un TLD ?


Le point suivant. com, fr, org, arpa, ... Yen a plus de 200, de mémoire. Même ceux qui n'ont pas de gestion, genre le .er pour l'erythrée, qui n'a ni registrar, ni même de connexion internet, mais le TLD existe.



> 3°) Pourquoi le pc interroge-t-il le DNS de google pour savoir où se trouve le "www" ?!!


Parce www. blblbl est une convention, rien de plus. www.google.fr, mail.google.fr, bite.google.fr, www.canardpc.hegerge.chez.google.fr, tout ça, ça pourrait être des serveurs, des ip, des domaines distincts. Même s'ils affichaient tous la même chose au final, on s'en fout. www est juste une habitude prise pour mettre le domaine web principal. Et les dns s'en branlent grave du web, euh, ils convertissent une url en ip. pop.google.fr ne répondra jamais dans un navigateur. www.google.fr ne marchera pas pour un mail. Par contre, c'est le même DNS qui saura où chacun se trouve.
Pour l'anecdote, j'ai un domaine qui répond à pop.mondomaine.fr la même chose qu'www.mondomaine.fr, mais juste parce que c'est le même serveur avec la même ip.



> 4°) Si j'ai bien suivi, TOUTES les requêtes mondiales vont d'abord chez les root servers de l'ICANN, et ce sont ces root servers qui les renvoient vers d'autres serveurs en .fr ou autre ?


En théorie, oui, en pratique, ya des caches partout. D'ailleurs si le cache est empoisonné par un vilain pirate kurde, tout ceux qui en dépendent sont dans la mayrde.



> Sauf pour la chine, qui a ses propres root servers ? (ou alors non, la requête d'un chinois part d'abord vers l'ICANN, mais lorsqu'elle est renvoyée vers la chine, elle est alors filtrée par "les DNS" chinois ? -ou les DNS roots chinois... c'est quoi le nom qui va bien ?)


Elle intercepte les requêtes et répond, quand elle veut, à la place des root. Mais dans l'absolu, elle utilise les mêmes.

----------


## Neo_13

> Oui ça me va ces explications, d'abord parce que j'apprends moi aussi et ensuite parce que, si je comprends bien, Myard dit aussi des bêtises techniques. La France aura bcp de mal à maîtriser ses propres DNS et quand bien même, ça ne serait pas très utile. J'ai bon ?


C'est ça. Faut bien voir qu'on parle d'un nombre de requetes colossal et que le système ne s'en sort que parce que la puissance des root est monumental. Enfin, sur 13, 8 se sont déjà éteint lors d'une attaque planétaire contre eux.

Et ça ne servirait franchement à rien. Qu'est ce qu'on contrôle quand on édite l'annuaire ? (je parle pas des lignes, je parle uniquement de l'annuaire) et si j'ajoute qu'il existe 13 autres annuaires monstrueusement plus performant, rapide, exhaustif, ... ? Ben c'est pareil pour les DNS.

Si l'ONU décidait de créer ses propres routes en pissant à la gueule des US (en admettant que les us ne coupent pas les couilles au monde en les privant d'ip) de nombreux admin de root-servers (qui sont des hippies) les suivraient. Changer un controle d'état par un controle d'état...

----------


## elFuego

Je voulais juste dire un grand merci, et même un double merci d'ailleurs .

Merci d'abord pour les tournures Desprogiennes dans tes articles, étant fan du procureur des flagrants délires j'ai la goutte à l'œil chaque fois que je lis une tournure qui m'y fais penser.

Ensuite merci pour nous débrouiller les discours juridiques et politiques , c'est tellement alambiqué ce genre d'âneries que d'avoir quelqu'un pour rendre ça intelligible ça fait vraiment du bien . 

Ah et +1 pour le "ok lex go", poilant . :-)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Si je peux éclairer ne serait-ce que 3 ou 4 d'entre vous sur certains aspects juridiques de notre monde, rien ne peut me faire plus plaisir et je te remercie, comme à tous ceux qui le font, d'avoir pris la peine et le temps d'écrire que mes efforts ne sont pas vains. 

Quant à lex go, autant rendre à césar ce qui appartient à césar, c'est de Couly  ::):  Il y a des phrases comme ça, on donnerait un bras pour y avoir pensé en premier.

----------


## Yank31

Merci Olih pour ce lien  ::): 

Si j'ai bien compris. 

J'inscris "canardpc.com" dans mon navigateur. Celui-ci envoie une requête au DNS de mon FAI (numéricable). De là, deux solutions. 

Soit le DNS de mon FAI connaissait l'IP de canardpc.com, et il me la renvoit de sorte que je peux y établir une connexion. L'affaire est pliée, c'était rapide.

Soit le DNS de mon FAI ne connaît pas cette IP (ne sait pas résoudre mon nom de domaine), et il sollicite des serveurs DNS récursifs... Et là deux solutions encore. Soit les serveurs récursifs peuvent résoudre mon nom de domaine, soit ils ne peuvent pas. Et s'ils ne peuvent pas, c'est là qu'ils font appel aux serveurs racines (les treizes serveurs racines ricains?) qui en fonction du TLD leurs indiquent les serveurs récursifs pertinents ?

Je ne comprends pas bien deux choses.

1°) Les serveurs racines sont-ils vraiment si sollicités que ça ? (avec le temps, les serveurs DNS des FAI doivent savoir résoudre les noms de domaine les plus courants non ?)

2°) Comment ont-ils filtré Internet en Chine ? en agissant sur les serveurs DNS des FAI, en mettant en place leurs propres serveurs racines (??) ou autres ?

----------


## olih

::ninja:: 
Edit corrigé

----------


## Yank31

Hahahah énorme !!!

Merci bien  ::o: 

(quand il n'a pas l'IP en cache, le DNS FAI n'interroge pas systématiquement le DNS root si ? il peut interroger d'autres serveurs DNS "récursifs", oui ?)

Need le même pour la Chine  ::ninja::

----------


## Edrin

> Je sais pas si rigolo serait le mot...
> Dans la mesure où, a peu pres, 70% de la population est composé d'êtres humains décerebrés, croyant que la télévision est la seule source d'informations fiables, vérifiées, et à qui on peut faire confiance... ca serait plutot triste...
> Faut pas oublier que, pour les artistes, pour la masse, les méchants c'est nous (de Canard PC, à PCInpact, en passant par la Quadrature et le blog d'Eolas)
> 
> "OUI messieurs les députés, OUI, Me Michu, taper verge dans google, et vous verrez que le sexe envahi Internet"
> -Me Michu / Députés basiques : *tapote* "roh mon dieu Gérard vient voir, des sexes pleins l'écran, le ministre à raison, foutez tous ces cons en tôle, salopris d'informaticiens"
> (Vous trouvez que j'exagère, faites hotliner 1 mois dans n'importe quelle boite, même d'informatique... vous croiserez forcement une Me Michu... un député moins, ou alors je sais pas où vous bossez)
> 
> Problèmes avec votre voiture : vous demandez à un garagiste, un concessionnaire...
> ...


Voilà qui est bien parlé ! j'ai l'impression que ce monsieur Myiard est une madame Michu en puissance en matière d'informatique, si je peux me permettre...
Je doute qu'il ai fait exprès, vu le niveau... Mais ce faisant, il se fait une méga pub pour pas cher (je suis peut être pas très calé en ce qui concerne les personnalités politiques, mais je le connaissais pas, avant...). Elle est certainement très négative pour les intellectuels (vous sentez pas insultés, c'est comme ça que j'appelle les gens qui essaient de, voire réussissent à réfléchir), mais elle parle surement beaucoup au reste de la population, même si pas systématiquement de façon positive étant donnés les remous chez les dits intellectuels.

(fiou ! un message court ! ça doit pas être loin d'être mon premier... Lennyroquai m'a enlevé les mots de la bouche !)

----------


## olih

> Hahahah énorme !!!
> 
> Merci bien 
> 
> (quand il n'a pas l'IP en cache, le DNS FAI n'interroge pas systématiquement le DNS root si ? il peut interroger d'autres serveurs DNS "récursifs", oui ?)
> 
> Need le même pour la Chine


Il peux aussi (et même surement) déjà savoir qui gère les domaines (.com etc.). Et oui, il peux aussi demander à d'autre dns récursif au lieu d'interroger directement les root serveur.
D'ailleur je pense que les DNS des FAI sont des DNS récursif.

----------


## Neo_13

> 1°) Les serveurs racines sont-ils vraiment si sollicités que ça ? (avec le temps, les serveurs DNS des FAI doivent savoir résoudre les noms de domaine les plus courants non ?)


Uniquement si quelqu'un les a demandé récemment. Sinon, c'est plusieurs centaines de milliers de requètes par seconde, le boulot des root



> 2°) Comment ont-ils filtré Internet en Chine ? en agissant sur les serveurs DNS des FAI, en mettant en place leurs propres serveurs racines (??) ou autres ?


C'est pas très détaillé, et puis j'ai pas le temps de chercher là... Mais ya 2 hypothèses :
- pikachu demande jesuisunterroriste.com. Le DNS cache qui le concerne détecte un chinois et lui répond "Dans ton cul". Du coup dans l'éventualité où le dns en question soit "attaqué" par l'extérieur (pikachu, mais depuis une ip fr, alors qu'il a omis de reconfigurer son dns) là, il aura le bon site. Ca c'est le filtre DNS
- sinon, niveau pare feu : une ip chinoise veut accéder à 8.8.8.8, moi, parefeu, je lui renvois "unreachable" et làa c'est sans DNS. QUOI QU'IL ARRIVE, c'est un contrôle sur tous les accès non chiffrés à l'extérieur. (Et pour accès chiffré incontrolable, c'est que t'as qqch à cacher, donc t'es coupable, donc taule à vie).

Et pour les root US, ils ne le sont loin de là pas tous. Mais A l'est. Et vu que par construction A est le maitre.
Et quand on voit que ORSN est mort, l'idée de l'émergence d'une alternative me parait puissamment baisay.

----------


## ERISS

C'est Giscard, un de ses potes, qui avait refusé de "nationaliser" notre web.
Perso j'ai plus confiance en le système racine actuel américain plutôt que ce soit la Chine ou l'UMP qui gère le notre.

----------


## toto104

Le hacker, c'est un peu le jeune de banlieue du net, bientot ils vont promettre à mme Michu d'aller nettoyer le ouaibedeuxzéro au karsher ...

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Le hacker, c'est un peu le jeune de banlieue du net, bientot ils vont promettre à mme Michu d'aller nettoyer le ouaibedeuxzéro au karsher ...


[Blaguealacon]

Tu as bien raison, regarde les choses horribles qu'on trouve sur Internet
www.auvergne-tourisme.info

C'est de leur faute !!!!

[/Blaguealacon]

[Michel Denisot] Désolé [/Michel Denisot]

----------


## Neo_13

> Le hacker, c'est un peu le jeune de banlieue du net, bientot ils vont promettre à mme Michu d'aller nettoyer le ouaibedeuxzéro au karsher ...


C'est relativement le thème. Sauf que le délinquant à 25€ est ici à la solde d'organisation multimilliardaire et qu'il est mieux armé et mieux entrainé.

Deux types de hacker (au sens débile donné par les médias à mauvais escient) : ceux qui bossent du coté clair de la force (services secrets, désinformation d'état...) et ceux qui bossent du coté sombre (mafia, ...), chacun essayant de niquer les particuliers. Et ils ont fait leur classe ensemble et se racontent des vannes par IRC pendant qu'ils guerroyent comme un RISK géant...

----------


## fitfat

En gros, on a les DNS roots et les DNS récursifs.

Les DNS roots sont dirigés par l'état (comme en Chine) ou par un organisme privé (AFNIC en France (.fr, .re, .tf), VeriSign pour le .com et .net (non exhaustif), Public Interest Registry pour le .org, EURid pour le .eu,...) qui peuvent définir leurs propres règles à l'intérieur de leur domaine, créer des sous-domaines (d'où les .gouv.fr et autre asso.fr),... Et ainsi de suite au fil des affectations de sous-domaine. Ainsi, l'AFNIC ayant attribué le domaine google.fr à Google, ce dernier s'est empressé de créer maps.google.fr, mails.google.fr,...

Les DNS récursifs ne sont que de gros caches qui se contentent d'interroger ceux qui en savent le plus (qui sont, comme d'habitude, ceux qui parlent le moins). Ainsi, la plupart des entreprisent ont leurs propres DNS, chaque Ministère et organe du pouvoir, ainsi que les particuliers parmi les plus geeks. La pluspart des particuliers utilisent ceux mis en place par leur FAI, mais il est tous autant possible d'utiliser ceux de Google ou d'OpenDNS.

Donc nationalisé Internet comme le souhaiterait Mayard reviendrait à nationalisé l'AFNIC, comme la Chine le fait effectivement. Là où la Chine triche, c'est que ses DNS ne respect pas [toutes] les règles émises par l'ICANN (par exemple ses DNS n'interrogent pas ceux de VeriSign pour trouver un site .com, ce qui rend les sites en .com inaccessible, ou redéfini l'association DN->IP). Mais rien n'empèche d'interroger un autre DNS que ceux mis en place par la Chine (en fait si, mais on rentre dans le cycle perpétuelle de la mesure/contre-mesure). Faut savoir aussi qu'on tape sur la Chine mais tous les DNS ont une application assez épurée des règles émises par l'ICANN. C'est juste qu'en Chine, ils en abusent et s'en cachent pas.

L'ICANN ne s'occupe que de mettre au propres les règles de partage qui ont fait consensus (un exemple, le .biz qui est censé être réservé aux sociétés commerciales et qui, finalement, est ouvert à tous par l'exploitant qui a été sélectionné pour la gestion de ce domaine). Car il faut bien comprendre que ce n'est pas celui qui édicte les règles qui fait autorité mais celui qui les appliques (n'a pas de militaire pour imposer ses choix sur Internet).

----------


## Neo_13

Ya aussi les dns ni root ni récursifs, ceux qui sont juste autoritaires : le monde entier sait que le dernier mot pour leur domaine, c'est eux (c'est vers eux que pointent les TLD et les roots). Après, le monde est libre de s'en foutre. La chine le fait.

----------


## XNihili

Pour contrôler les DNS, suffit d'obliger les Fournisseurs d'Accès Internet à contrôler leur serveur DNS et couper les ponts avec les DNS root mondiaux, non ?
Genre tu veux aller sur le site de www.anarchy.fuck.france.us et le serveur DNS de Orange te redirige sur www.ump.fr/sales_petits_cons.html.
Après, à moins couper les ponts physiques, les utilisateurs peuvent mettre les serveurs dns_root dans leur machine en échange d'un temps d'accès super long.

----------


## Neo_13

> Après, à moins couper les ponts physiques, les utilisateurs peuvent mettre les serveurs dns_root dans leur machine en échange d'un temps d'accès super long.


Ou d'un dump unique dans des dns répartis...

Et temps d'accès super long, vu qu'un routeur convenable dispose d'un cache dns, ya que le premier accès qui mettras 0,5s au lieu de 0,1s, voir moins si tu config un récursifs dans ton routeurs (WRT54GL fait ça, avec le firmware qui va bien, il me semble)

A part couper le fil (physiquement) tu ne peux pas controler internet.

----------


## chaosdémon

Bon vu que c'est l'idée d'un député (d'un certain age ,ce qui explique sa faible connaissance) ,il y a de fortes chances que ca tombe aux oubliettes (comme l'interdiction de la fessé).
Ce qui m'inquiète plus c'est l'intervention de Lefebvre  (surtout qu'il est possible qu'il aille dans un secretariat de la communication ,donc dans le gouvernement).

----------


## Milyyym

La réponse de Benjamin Bayart (président du FAI associatif French Data Network) : http://blog.fdn.fr/post/2009/12/18/I...-Jacques-Myard

----------


## Kass Kroute

> La réponse de Benjamin Bayart (président du FAI associatif French Data Network) : http://blog.fdn.fr/post/2009/12/18/I...-Jacques-Myard


Excellent résumé  ::wub:: 

J'espère sincèrement que quelqu'un du camp de la majorité va vite leur expliquer que si un projet de loi en ces termes sort, la crédibilité du gouvernement en place va être anéantie question Internet.
Déjà, vu le monceau d'âneries débitées avec Hadopi  :^_^:

----------


## GPif

Beaucoup de pays rêve d'un contrôle de l'information, et d'internet, à la chinoise. A mon humble avis ce député cherche simplement a ce qu'on parle de lui en balançant une telle connerie, ce que certains appellent la méthode Fréderic Lefevbre.

----------


## Pimûsu

GMB : excellent,
Les explications techniques, bienvenues

Un article parfait en somme. Pas comme certaines déclarations radiophoniques quoi...

Sinon, paraitrait que les services secrets ont créé des comptes multi sur CPC.com pour nous désinformer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Neo_13

> La réponse de Benjamin Bayart (président du FAI associatif French Data Network) : http://blog.fdn.fr/post/2009/12/18/I...-Jacques-Myard


J4ai envie de faire du sayske avec lui chaque fois que je le lis ou l'entend.

----------


## ERISS

> Deux types de hacker (au sens débile donné par les médias à mauvais escient) : ceux qui bossent du coté clair de la force (services secrets, désinformation d'état...) et ceux qui bossent du coté sombre (mafia, ...), chacun essayant de niquer les particuliers.


La mafia qui a réussi, et ses concurrentes.

----------


## Yank31

En effet très bon ce Benjamin Bayart, l'article est super clair et je vous incite à écouter la fameuse conférence dont il parle (ici : http://linuxfr.org/2009/10/14/26026.html).

C'est du tout bon pendant 2 heures. Unique bémol vers la toute fin, durant la séance de questions, il dit que l'internaute ne risque absolument rien tant qu'il n'a pas reçu le premier recommandé de l'Hadopi, ce qui aujourd'hui est une erreur. (L'internaute risque TOUT, et sans aucun recommandé, seul le titulaire de l'accès, ès qualité, ne risque rien tant qu'il n'a pas reçu le recommandé).

Noyeux joël !

----------


## Qwerty

Ça me fait penser que le gouvernement chinois veut installer sur les ordinateurs neufs des systèmes anti-porno... Où va le monde, je vous le demande!

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Même pas DTC  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## deathscythe0666

A peu près tout d'accord avec Neo 13 sauf au sujet des Chinois, ils filtrent carrément des plages d'IP (d'ailleurs, des sites qui ont rien demandé à personne se retrouvent bloqués en Chine parce qu'ils sont simplement dans la même plage que des sites qui font ch... le gouvernement).

----------


## Milyyym

> A peu près tout d'accord avec Neo 13 sauf au sujet des Chinois, ils filtrent carrément des plages d'IP (d'ailleurs, des sites qui ont rien demandé à personne se retrouvent bloqués en Chine parce qu'ils sont simplement dans la même plage que des sites qui font ch... le gouvernement).


C'es l'un des points qui vont faire grincer des dents lors des débats sur la LOPPSI 2, tous les experts consultés sur le sujet ayant annoncé que d'une part toutes les solutions de filtrage actuelles sont facilement contournables (ne serait-ce que via l'utilisation d'un proxy ou d'un VPN à l'étranger que la LOPPSI n'aura aucun motif légitime de filtrer, à moins de reconnaître que le but est de mettre en place une Ligne Maginot numérique sur le modèle de la Grande Muraille chinoise), et d'autre part qu'elles présentent toutes un risque plus ou moins fort de surblocage, les coûts augmentant bien sûr exponentiellement à mesure que le filtrage s'affine.

----------


## Lapinaute

Je gardais dans un coin sombre de mon cerveau "il y en a bien un qui va tenter de nationaliser l'Internet" (oui il y a des contresens sur mon support de stockage) et hop !

Du coup j'ai un peu de mal a ne pas me prendre pour nostradamus. Ce qui m'inquiète c'est la suite de mes "predictions" et me conforte en me disant que celle ci était inexacte puisque je l'attribuais a notre ami Lefebvre.

 ::|:

----------


## Anonyme866

> Les USA font pareil. Sauf que les chinois le font que pour la chine (via les fichiers de zone de bind, c'est très facile à paramètrer). Ou alors via le parefeu qui te bloque certaines IP. Sauf que aux peuvent avoir des montagnes de serveurs, vu que le *réseau PHYSIQUE est d'état*, on est obligé de passer par leur réseau. *Nous, le réseau physique n'est pas d'état, ne l'a jamais été en totalité et ne l'est plus du tout depuis que Jospin a vendu le réseau à FT.*


Justement, n'est ce pas cela qui pourrait être "_nationalisé_" ?

Ça a été vendu, ça peut donc être racheté ou saisi.





> Si l'ONU décidait de créer ses propres routes en pissant à la gueule des US (en admettant que les us ne coupent pas les couilles au monde en les privant d'ip) de nombreux admin de root-servers (qui sont des hippies) les suivraient. Changer un controle d'état par un controle d'état...


Qui finance contrôle. Qui pait et loge l'ONU pour rappel ?





> Perso j'ai plus confiance en le système racine actuel américain plutôt que ce soit la Chine ou l'UMP qui gère le notre.


Je recommande aux gens de se rappeler du contrôle médiatique aux states lors de la guerre contre les silos à grain. C'est loin d'être la panacée, même si nos médias sont très orientés. Mais même dans le cas du TCE, véritable matracage, les opposants avaient quand même un peu le droit à la parole. Ce qui est "moins pire".

.

----------


## Yank31

> Qui finance contrôle. Qui pait et loge l'ONU pour rappel ?


A relativiser : qui finance notre gouvernement ?


Et pour la nationalisation, il faudrait d'abord me semble-t-il bien définir ce que recouvre le terme de "réseau physique" : câble et serveurs, ok, mais quid des logiciels faisant tourner les serveurs ? Peut-on considérer qu'ils font partie du réseau _physique_ ?

Certes le gouvernement pourrait racheter l'ensemble du réseau physique, mais étant donné que le réseau d'Internet est neutre, crétin, bref qu'il ne sert qu'à bêtement transporter des informations, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt dans une démarche de contrôle. A moins de ne pas entretenir certaines parties, mais bon ça relève de la bricole.

A considérer que les logiciels des serveurs fassent partie du réseau physique, alors oui, il y aurait un intérêt. Mais ce serait un peu comme acheter un fonds de commerce de boulangerie pour avoir accès uniquement aux baguettes, overkill du budget.

Le plus simple serait peut-être non pas de "nationaliser", mais de légiférer... hop une petite loi, ou plutôt décrets pour le coup, dressant des listes de serveurs interdits, à l'attention des fournisseurs d'accès français. A bien sûr, ça ne filtrerait pas 100% du trafic puisque d'habiles canards pourraient avoir recours à un FAI étranger, ou plus simplement choisir eux mêmes un DNS tiers. Mais d'une manière générale, ça bloquerait tout de même la masse.

Certes le contrôle ne serait pas directement entre les mains du gouvernement, mais entre celles des FAI (on peut toujours remédier à cette perte de contrôle en sanctionnant pénalement un non respect des listes par les FAI), mais les coûts seraient également très inférieurs à une "nationalisation".

Je m'interroge hein, je ne prends pas partie pour un filtrage du réseau...

----------


## chaosdémon

"(L'internaute risque TOUT, et sans aucun recommandé, seul le titulaire de l'accès, ès qualité, ne risque rien tant qu'il n'a pas reçu le recommandé)."

Pourquoi et comment hadopi distinguera les 2?

----------


## Neo_13

> Justement, n'est ce pas cela qui pourrait être "_nationalisé_" ?
> 
> Ça a été vendu, ça peut donc être racheté ou saisi.


Ils ont vendu les câbles et les routeurs RTC. Le reste appartient à des milliers de petites sociétés. Il faut nationaliser tout ce qui interconnecte les ordianteurs, y compris serveurs et routeurs.

Ou au moins tout ce qui est connecté à l'étranger. Et les serveurs qui les alimentent. Et ceux qui font proxy (nouvelle fonction)... Le tout en empêchant les frontaliers de tirer un RJ45 entre chez lui et son voisin étrangers.

Irréaliste. Sauf à reprendre des principes soviétiques.

----------


## Nieur

Je sais pas si ça peut aider notre cher Miyard, mais la marque "Internet" a été déposée par Valentin Lacambre auprès de l'INPI : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentin_Lacambre#Citations
Avec ça y'a pitêt moyen de nationaliser qqch  ::):

----------


## Yank31

> "(L'internaute risque TOUT, et sans aucun recommandé, seul le titulaire de l'accès, ès qualité, ne risque rien tant qu'il n'a pas reçu le recommandé)."
> 
> Pourquoi et comment hadopi distinguera les 2?


Pourquoi : parce que le titulaire d'un accès et un internaute lambda ne risquent pas les mêmes peines, et les conditions de leurs responsabilités ne sont pas les mêmes.

Comment : ben en tapant déjà systématiquement sur le titulaire de l'accès, et parfois sur l'internaute quand les pièces du dossier permettront son identification.

----------


## chaosdémon

Donc celui qui télécharge risque amende,prison et coupure internet et ce sans le moindre avertissement(c'est facultatif ou carrement supprimé?)  ,c'est à dire que c'est la même chose que la loi précédente avec la coupure en plus (le juge est obligé de la prononcée ,dans le cadre de l'ordonnance pénale, si la personne est coupable ou bien il ne peut condamner qu'à une amende ou qu'à des dommages et interets comme il le fait déja?)

----------


## Yank31

Voilà, celui qui télécharge risque amende, prison et coupure (1 an max), comme c'est déjà le cas, et sans aucun "avertissement préalable" (l'avertissement était pensé obligatoire -doit-, puis a été modifié en facultatif dans le texte définitif -peut-, GMB avait fait un papier la dessus).

Le juge n'est pas obligé de prononcer la peine complémentaire de coupure (d'une manière générale, le juge n'est jamais "obligé" de prononcer des peines, à l'exception des cas de récidives avec les peines plancher), et il peut donc condamner à une amende et/ou de la prison et/ou des dommages intérêts et/ou une coupure de l'accès.

Edit : par intégrité, les peines plancher ne sont pas non plus obligatoires, elles peuvent être écartées par le juge, mais il doit alors motiver sa décision (ce qui est rare en matière pénale).

----------


## chaosdémon

Ok merci des précisions

Dernière question et après j'arrête le HS:
Pour nous punir il faut qu'il aient la preuve que l'on ait lancé le téléchargement, ou bien le fait de cliquer sur un lien amenant à une page de téléchargement (ou une page amenant à un lecteur streaming) est il déja punissable?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ok merci des précisions
> 
> Dernière question et après j'arrête le HS:
> Pour nous punir il faut qu'il aient la preuve que l'on ait lancé le téléchargement, ou bien le fait de cliquer sur un lien amenant à une page de téléchargement (ou une page amenant à un lecteur streaming) est il déja punissable?


Je dirais que c'est une fois que tu as téléchargé le moindre octet, qu'il s'agisse d'un fichier ou d'un flux streaming. C'est uniquement à ce moment là que l'infraction est constatée (un peu comme si tu t'approchais d'un feu rouge sans sembler vouloir t'arrêter : le policier en faction ne pourrait pas te sanctionner tant que tu n'as pas réellement commis l'infraction).

----------


## Yank31

Oui voilà c'est exactement ce que dit Ithilsul.

En droit pénal cela se traduit par les notions d'intention et d'élément matériel. 

La seule intention de commettre une infraction (se rendre sur un site annuaire de téléchargement notoirement illicites / s'approcher d'un feu rouge à vive allure) n'est pas punissable. 

Il faut encore un élément matériel, c'est à dire en matière de contrefaçon une reproduction, ou une diffusion d'une oeuvre sans autorisation (télécharger ou _streamer_ un flim sans le payer / dépasser le feu rouge).

----------


## Yank31

> Le plus simple serait peut-être non pas de "nationaliser", mais de légiférer... hop une petite loi, ou plutôt décrets pour le coup, dressant des listes de serveurs interdits, à l'attention des fournisseurs d'accès français. A bien sûr, ça ne filtrerait pas 100% du trafic puisque d'habiles canards pourraient avoir recours à un FAI étranger, ou plus simplement choisir eux mêmes un DNS tiers. Mais d'une manière générale, ça bloquerait tout de même la masse.
> 
> Certes le contrôle ne serait pas directement entre les mains du gouvernement, mais entre celles des FAI (on peut toujours remédier à cette perte de contrôle en sanctionnant pénalement un non respect des listes par les FAI), mais les coûts seraient également très inférieurs à une "nationalisation".


En Italie, the future is now again  ::O:

----------


## chaosdémon

Mais c'est possible techniquement de bloquer bittorrent?

----------


## Yank31

Hmm bitTorrent n'est pas un site mais un logiciel...

J'ai jamais trop fouillé dans ce truc mais le logiciel ne dispose pas d'un moteur de recherche incorporé, si ?

Si non, alors cela signifie qu'il faut passer par un site tiers annuaire (ThePirateBay, mininova, etc.), sites qui sont filtrables, au cas par cas, en imposant de aux FAI de bloquer leurs IP dans leurs DNS. Pour le coup on ne bloque pas directement bitTorrent, mais on le rend muet indirectement, en le privant progressivement de "sa base de donnée".

S'il dispose d'un moteur de recherche incorporé... c'est donc qu'il doit y avoir un serveur hébergeant une base de donnée... et donc une (ou plusieurs) adresse IP qui peuvent donc être interdites des DNS des FAI. Ya bon ?


Edit : bitTorrent n'a pas de moteur de recherche incorporé, la fonction recherche renvoie vers un site, qui d'ailleurs est down. En soi, bitTorrent n'est pas illicite, c'est un simple logiciel d'échange de fichiers de pair à pair (j'adore), donc aucune raison de le bloquer.

----------


## olih

> Hmm bitTorrent n'est pas un site mais un logiciel...
> 
> J'ai jamais trop fouillé dans ce truc mais le logiciel ne dispose pas d'un moteur de recherche incorporé, si ?
> 
> Si non, alors cela signifie qu'il faut passer par un site tiers annuaire (ThePirateBay, mininova, etc.), sites qui sont filtrables, au cas par cas, en imposant de aux FAI de bloquer leurs IP dans leurs DNS. Pour le coup on ne bloque pas directement bitTorrent, mais on le rend muet indirectement, en le privant progressivement de "sa base de donnée".
> 
> S'il dispose d'un moteur de recherche incorporé... c'est donc qu'il doit y avoir un serveur hébergeant une base de donnée... et donc une (ou plusieurs) adresse IP qui peuvent donc être interdites des DNS des FAI. Ya bon ?
> 
> 
> Edit : bitTorrent n'a pas de moteur de recherche incorporé, la fonction recherche renvoie vers un site, qui d'ailleurs est down. En soi, bitTorrent n'est pas illicite, c'est un simple logiciel d'échange de fichiers de pair à pair (j'adore), donc aucune raison de le bloquer.


Il y a un mode trackerless dans bittorrent (donc sans besoins de sites) qui va surement se developper du coup. Ici, plus besoin de site centralisant les trackers.

----------


## Yank31

Je vois... merci pour l'article, bien foutu.

Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas comment bloquer BitTorrent, un peu comme je ne vois pas comment bloquer Emule. Le blocage par IP étant totalement incongru dans ces types de réseau en étoile, si j'ai bien suivi.

Par ailleurs, ça m'étonne qu'Emule soit toujours en circulation et la société éditrice pas inquiétée. De même pour ce probable BitTorrent futur. Certes ils n'hébergent pas directement les fichiers illicites, mais ils contiennent tout de même, intrinsèquement, une liste de trackers permettant d'échanger ces fichiers non autorisés.

Et cela avait été suffisant, aux yeux des juges suédois, pour condamner les éditeurs du site TPB...

----------


## olih

C'est plus complexe pour le DHT.
De ce que je comprends, chaque personne possède une partie des informations qui sont entre autre des couples (hash,table de routage).
Or un hash ne te donne pas le nom du fichier (mais un nom de fichier donne un hash). Pense au md5 ou autre sha.
Du coup tu ne peux pas savoir ce que tu héberges comme info.

----------


## Yank31

> C'est plus complexe pour le DHT.
> De ce que je comprends, chaque personne possède une partie des informations qui sont entre autre des couples (hash,table de routage).
> Or un hash ne te donne pas le nom du fichier (mais un nom de fichier donne un hash). Pense au md5 ou autre sha.
> Du coup tu ne peux pas savoir ce que tu héberges comme info.


Je pense très fort au md5 et aux chats... Gnnnnnn non, ça donne rien  ::P: 

Sinon je ne comprends pas ta remarque : peu importe que tu n'héberges qu'un bout de l'info ?!

Non attends je crois que j'ai compris, ça doit venir du fait que j'ai dis que le logiciel contenait une liste de tracker. C'est mon côté un peu pas informaticien qui ressort...

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le système de fonctionnement d'Emule ou BitTorrent (en supposant donc que soit adopté le hash réparti), implique que chaque utilisateurs héberge une partie de l'annuaire, et que ce simple hébergement d'un annuaire avait été considéré suffisant (peut être pas suffisant puisqu'il y avait d'autres éléments, mais il avait une large place) dans la décision des juges suédois condamnant les éditeurs de TPB.

Que donc de tels logiciels, s'ils fonctionnent à l'aide d'un "annuaire réparti" (et donc inhérent au système, et non plus des sites tiers), sont susceptibles de connaître le même sort que TPB, tout du moins cela m'apparaîtrait logique.

----------


## olih

> Je pense très fort au md5 et aux chats... Gnnnnnn non, ça donne rien 
> 
> Sinon je ne comprends pas ta remarque : peu importe que tu n'héberges qu'un bout de l'info ?!


C'est un bout d'info que tu ne peux pas traduire.
La question est de savoir si possèder cette info est légale ou non.

Pour le Hash.
En gros un Hash c'est une empreinte de taille fixe censée être unique  pour deux objets identiques bit à bit.

Cette empreinte n'est pas réversible : tu ne peux pas déduire l'objet grâce à son hash.
Exemple, deux md5:
49954b3a51f1f0605fbb0f4f93bfaefc -> un fichier ? un nom ? ...
ba4e71edabccbbaf7b459dec60af7262 -> un fichier ? un nom ? ...

Impossible de dire ce que ça représente.

Pour info le premier repésente l'empreinte de la chaine de caractère "Grand Maître B" et le deuxième l'empreinte de l'iso du fichier Fedora-12-i686-Live-KDE.iso



Edit sur ton edit  ::ninja::  Oui voila c'est ça la question. Je sais plus si pirateBay est tombé à cause de leur tracker ou à cause de l'annuaire.

----------


## Yank31

Bon dieu parce que c'est pas pareil un annuaire et un tracker ?  ::cry::

----------


## olih

> Bon dieu parce que c'est pas pareil un annuaire et un tracker ?


Ici 
les infos DHT -> tel hash c'est tel personne qui a un tracker : c'est un annuaire de tracker et non un tracker.
trackers -> il connait toutes les personnes qui partages le fichier (en partie ou totalement) et les mets en relation (un annuaire des personnes possèdant le fichier).

Enfin c'est ce que je comprends  :tired: .

----------


## Yank31

Ok, bon je dois dire que cela ne m'apparaît pas fondamentalement différent : un annuaire répertorie une liste de trackers, et les trackers répertorie une liste d'utilisateurs.

En ce sens les trackers pourraient être considérés comme des annuaires d'utilisateurs (non ?).

A mon avis, si la différenciation doit être techniquement importante, la fonction est tellement similaire que juridiquement la différenciation n'a pas d'intérêt (c'est mes deux cents à moi hein).

Surtout quand on voit les motifs de la décision condamnant TPB, qu'on pourrait résumer, su ce point particulier des annuaires, à complicité par assistance.

A mon avis, les éditeurs d'Emule et de BitTorrent pourraient se voir, de la même façon, reprocher une complicité de délit de contrefaçon par assistance, puisque de manière similaire leurs systèmes contiennent un système d'annuaire interne (certes réparti..., néanmoins interne au système).

Du point de vue de l'utilisateur, je ne pense pas que la simple détention d'un hash "pouvant contenir une partie d'annuaire de fichiers illicites, illisible _per se_", soit punissable en soi.

Le délit de contrefaçon (comme tout délit) suppose l'intention de le commettre. Et là, vu que je suppose qu'environ 99 % des gens ne connaissent pas ce système, il sera difficile de leur reprocher d'avoir eu l'intention de détenir de tels fichiers. Outre le fait qu'ils sont invisibles et que leur présence n'est pas indiquée, leur présence est imposée par le logiciel lui-même, pas par choix de l'utilisateur. Bref, pas d'intention de commettre une infraction ici, à mon avis.

Même l'élément matériel d'une éventuelle infraction est discutable, puisque j'imagine que le contenu de ces fichiers est totalement aléatoire... et que l'utilisateur n'a aucun contrôle, ni pour connaître ni pour modifier ce contenu. Bref, chaud pour l'élément matériel aussi.

L'utilisateur n'a pas grand chose à craindre de ce choix technique fait par l'éditeur, mais l'éditeur lui, en revanche...

----------


## Yank31

Légère digression sur le Hasch, Hash.

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est la transformation d'une information X en une chaîne de caractère (empreinte) très probablement unique (mais pas forcément, il peut exister des "collisions", deux fois la même empreinte pour deux informations X différentes) obtenue après l'application d'un algorithme mathématique (MD2, MD3, MD4, MD5, SHA-256, etc.) et surtout qui n'est pas réversible !

Bon sang de bois ce n'est pas réversible, et pourtant c'est toujours la même opération mathématique qui est utilisée (pour chaque algo respectif) ?!

1°) C'est vraiment pas réversible ?!

2°) Peut-on hasher n'importe quelle information (fichier), peu important la taille ? ou juste une chaine de 255 caractères max (ce que proposent les sites que j'ai vu).

3°) Windows, ou Firefox, ou autres, contient-il une fonction de hash intégrée ? J'ai lu que Linux stockait les passwords sous formes d'empreinte (ou condensat, pour parler la france), et donc il vérifie que le password que tu entres correspond à celui précédemment établi en comparant les deux condensats, donc en réappliquant l'algo à chaque fois ?

----------


## olih

1) Oui, un hash est non réversible et chaque algo à ça propre fonction de hash.
2) Oui n'importe quoi comme fichier 
3) sous linux, les mots de passe sont conservés chiffrés (et sous windows aussi normalement). Ce serait beaucoup trop simple s'ils étaient conservés sous forme d'empreinte puisqu'un mot de passe -> unique hash, une attaque de type dictionnaire serait très efficace.

Le principal avantage d'un hash  du type md5/sha c'est de vérifier qu'un fichier n'est pas corrompu.
Ex: Téléchargement d'une iso linux (image de cd).

On télécharge le fichier, on calcul l'empreinte du fichier et on vérifie que celle ci est la même que celle fournie par le site. Si elle est différente cela veux dire qu'un bit au minimum du fichier est différent.

On peux s'en servir aussi pour vérifier l'intégrité d'un systeme.
Par exemple, sur un système sain, on calcule l'empreinte de chaque fichier executable. On sauvegarde le résultat sur un support comme un cd-r par exemple.
Pour vérifier que les fichiers n'ont pas été corrompu on peut recalculer les empreintes et les comparer à celles sauvegardées.

M'enfin on s'éloigne sérieusement du sujet du fil de discussion  ::P: .

----------


## Yank31

On s'éloigne... ou pas !

La question étant de savoir comment bloquer bitTorrent, dans une perspective de filtrer le net telle que pouvant résulter de la volonté affichée par le député à l'origine de l'article originel (emballez, c'est pesé).

Tant qu'on garde le cap.

J'ai cru comprendre que, en plus des illustrations que tu donnes (qui relèvent de la cryptographie ou du contrôle d'intégrité), les condensats permettent aussi d'accélérer le fonctionnement des logiciels (ou du système), en simplifiant les recherches. 

Et si j'ai bien suivi, tu me dis que BitTorrent utilise, ou plutôt serait susceptible d'utiliser, dans un futur proche, un système DHT (_distributed hash table_, table de hachage distribuée), comme le fait déjà Emule.

Ce qui leur permet de s'affranchir d'un moteur de recherche tiers. Et ce qui, juridiquement, le rend à mon sens potentiellement condamnable pour complicité, si on transpose la décision prise contre TPB.

Ce qui refile aussi la patate chaude aux utilisateurs, en leur faisant héberger sur leurs bécanes des fragments, certes illisibles pris isolément, de ce fameux annuaire global qui a juridiquement torpillé TPB. Mais pourtant, vu la nature technique du hash, et notamment le fait qu'il soit irréversible, je pense que juridiquement les utilisateurs ne courent aucun risque du fait de cet hébergement inexploitable, invisible et imposé.

Quant à bloquer/filtrer ce genre de système, je ne vois pas comment faire. A moins de juger que ce système/logiciel est illicite, et d'ordonner son retrait de la circulation (sanction qui concernerait donc l'éditeur du logiciel, pas l'utilisateur).

----------


## SAYA

Il prépare l'après 2012 de Madame "CBS"

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/inter...9712062,00.htm
mais quand va-t-il s'intéresser aux vrais problèmes  ::(: (( et arrêter de nous taxer de tous les côtés

----------


## Lapinaute

Que pensez vous de la taxe Google ?
N'est ce pas un début pour la nationalisation du web ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui j'ai vu ça. Je me tâtais à en faire une news; le pb c'est que c'est encore google, faut que je varie un peu les thèmes sinon ça va être l'overdose.

----------


## Nieur

> Oui j'ai vu ça. Je me tâtais à en faire une news; le pb c'est que c'est encore google, faut que je varie un peu les thèmes sinon ça va être l'overdose.


En même temps, google c'est 30% de l'innovation informatique grand public, donc ils peuvent bien occuper 30% de tes préoccupations jurigeekes  :B):

----------

